# VA Beach Pier Fishing Reports?



## Gone Fishing (Jun 19, 2000)

I'll be down in VA Beach this weekend and planning to hit the boardwalk pier Frid or Sat night with the kids. What can I expect to catch this time of year? Are the spots and croakers running yet? Thx


----------



## G-Hype (Jul 8, 2010)

Normally I would say spot mostly. This year has been strange for them though. Good luck.


----------



## VBpierkingmac (Feb 18, 2009)

spot, bluefish, and roundhead have all been hit and miss there this year sometimes during the day you can bang em up and other times its dead out there. spanish have been very few and far between out there this year also. Best be out there is blood worms on a bottom rig on one rod and a gotcha plug ready on another and keep an eye on whats goin on up and down the pier.


----------



## jeepfishing (Dec 6, 2005)

fished va pier this past saturday night,,hot as hay i might say but between 12am and 3 am we caught small croaker sometimes two at a time ,,maybe between 20 to 30 i dont count them but just a guess


----------



## jamesvafisher (Jul 4, 2010)

most likely expect small croaker and some spot. theres alot of small trout at night but i havent seen any legal. remember 12 inches is the limit. i see alot of people keeping illegal baby trout and its not good. Good Luck
James


----------



## Gone Fishing (Jun 19, 2000)

How crowded is VA Beach Pier? If it's shoulder to shoulder I might give Lynnhaven Pier a shot. Have they completed repair on yet?


----------



## jamesvafisher (Jul 4, 2010)

VA beach pier is kinda crowded to very crowded . depends on when your there. Lynnhaven is not done yet and its not gonna be done till probaly september. good luck
James


----------



## Advisor (Jan 12, 2003)

Gonefishing, that was not a report. It was a question.


----------



## Gone Fishing (Jun 19, 2000)

That's correct I was asking what we can expect to catch this time of year on the pier. Thank you all for the help. Hope to see you all down there...

GF


----------



## jamesvafisher (Jul 4, 2010)

Hey gone fishing i will be down sat night at the end with big rods straight out. hope to see ya.
James


----------

